# Why no blasts!



## shazkowalski (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi girls

I am hoping someone can help me or compare??

I have had two failed ICSIs due to male issues, all my tests came back normal. The first cycle I did egg share and I got 16 eggs of which we kept eight- on fertilisation only two survived the first night and by day two there was only one left and it was a six cell grade 3+- transferred on day 2 and BFN   
Second cycle got 11 eggs all for us this time, six fertilised. Anyway on day two i had 2 grade 2s, 1 grade 3+, 1 grade 3 and 2 grade 4s. By the morning of day three I had 3 left- so I had two grade 2s put back in. The other was left to see if it would go to blast for freezing- but it didn't make it   the cycle got another BFN.

Has anyone had similar issues where the embies don't make it to blast? I am concerned that the two good quality embies didn't implant (i am only 2, and also worried as to why I don't get blasts. my next consultation is ages away and I am going mad thinking about why.. can anyone advise??

shaz xxx


----------

